# From The Darkness



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

The moon light shone through the cracks in the masonry, the paint was flaking off the walls. A few bullet holes lined the wall. The floor creaked under our feet and dust blew down from the ceiling as a cold wind whistled through the holes in the building. The building was a huge unstable piece of shit.

We all wore the company colours of black and field grey. Our carapace was black and the cloth beneath was a dappled camoflauge mixed with greys and deep blues. We all bore the insignia of the 304th SturmGhewer Shock trupen. It was a small silver star with the numbers 304 imprinted across it, this design was lasered into the right pauldron of each trooper in the regiment. Each man also carried a MK VII Terra pattern hell gun.
"Move up unit 1" called out the Sergeant over the vox.

In an instant unit 1 designated 'Firefly' moved up with haste and took cover on the corners on either side of the huge double door. It was made of an ancient deep wood. It was heavily engraved with images of great victories & celebrations of the past. the door was in perfect condition, strange considering the rest of the buildings 'stability'. 

"Firefly, come in...do..n..o........Door" The order that crackled from our teams vox was completely jumbled. the signal via team 1 & 2's vox was poor. 

"Ok guys set up the charges on the door" i called out to my four men. They worked like clock-work planting the plastic explosive on the four corners of the door. Then the took up there positions again at a safe distance from the explosive. They readied there weapons for the breach and then. The explosive went off and a huge deafening sound rung out as the flames turned the door to ash. We all stood back, thebreach was a failure no one moved an inch. Even i didnt move into the room. There was something not right with it, the room was pitch black and the moon light was shining in through the roof, the light was turning to darkness as it touched the entrance to the room. 

"Sir my head feels..." as one of men dropped his weapon and grasped his head, he fell to his knees.
"ARGGGGGGGG!!! MUST DO IT!! no can't do it. ARGGGGG CANT RESIST!!!!" he bellowed as he picked up his gun and aimed it at another man, without a second thought i drew my handgun from its holster and in quick succession shot three rounds into the out of control trooper. His blood sprayed up against the wall as each shot wipped out of his temple. his body slumped against the wall and then a trickle a deep red blood ran out of his nose. 
A deep throbbing pain in my head began to attack myself and the other three men in my unit, something inside the room was attacking our minds and causing insanity between our team. THe other three men fell down and began to quiver. Then i fell to my knees and my vision started to blur and i could feel blood pooling in my head. My blade dropped from my grasp and my vision grew black.

When i awoke i was in a corner with two of my comrades bodies on either side of me. I look around with as little movement as possible. the room was lit with candles and a large flaming torch situated on the wall opposite to me, the walls were made of wet stones and the floor was cold to touch, a series of chains were strewn across the room and two sets of armour were piled carelessly near us and our weapons were also there. The two sets of armour were those of my men, there bodies were hung upside down and had been flayed, blood dripped from there muscles and the life essence gathered in an indentation in the ground, this had been done by what i geussed to be our physic attacker. I heard footsteps coming from down the corridor so i leaned my head back and closed my eyes so i could just see from a slit. he wore a dirty cloak and gurgled to himself, he swore insanities and blasphemies to the god emperor. A small dagger hung off his belt, i couldn't see his face in the dim light, alls i could see was blood stains around the mouth of the hood.

He left the room again, the second his foot steps grew weak i slowly got up and snook over to the weapons pile, i grabbed the teams dog tags and my power sword. I walked over to the side of the door as i walked passed a small metal table i picked up my handgun and a belt of grenades. and readied myself for an escape. Stalking my assailant in the shadows i followed him through the apparent dungeon of a building. He turned around and saw me, within a second his eyes grew brightly and his hood flew off, i saw his face it was pale and he had blood drying around his mouth. He was a radical pysker. i could see this now, the head pains all made sense. 

My enemy began to float of the ground and strands of electric started to crackle from his finger tips.

"DIEEEEEE IMPERIAL SCUM!" Screamed the Heretic, as he spoke those words blood sprayed out of his mouth along with a black liquid.

I jumped and rolled behind cover, cocking my handgun and readying my blade i said a prayer to the god emperor and stood from behind the cover and let of the remainder of my clip at the assailant, the bounced off him and as the bolt flew back in my gun and the clip was discharged he throw a massive ark of lightning straight at me. I dropped to the ground and grasped my blade tightly and in a furious charge i flew into close combat with the physic beast, he moved out of each of my blow and struck me back with a hammerblow, he knocked me to the wall. He hit me into a daze with un imaginable force. I returned to my feet and with one final attempt i swung my blade with the ferocity of the emperor himself, with the final blow i carved my enemies torso clean in two as the energy field surrounding my blade burnt his insides to melted pulp. the light fell from his eyes and he dropped to ground with an unnerving thump. his neck cracked and broke against the stone.

I ran to the end of the corridor and opened the door. only to see the room with the breached door from earlier on in the mission. I walked to the door and got to the roof for evacuation. the sky was grey and the buildings all around me were flaming, everything apart from the building i was stood atop was razed or burning. Then the planet grew dark and voices whispered in my ear. A feeling of nausia run through my body and darkness took over me.

When i awoke a second time, i was in the cargo bay of the units Valkryie. The sergeant from Unit 2 'Behemoth' was sitting opposite with a face of distraught, his face was covered in dust and his left eye as bruised with a trickle of blood running from his nostrel. Next to him sat a metal crate with his squads armour & weapons. 

"What happened to us..." he said in a horse voice. 

"I don't know, did you get attacked from the darkness sir?" i replied

"yea....it came from the darkness, we had no chance. It just crippled our minds" he replied with a broken tone.





Right i no its shit guys but i was bored.

C & C welcome


----------

